# Trans Am Bike Race 6/7/2014 - 4,233 miles self suported road race from OR to VA.



## giroprotagonist (Oct 11, 2013)

I think this is the right forum for this, think y'all might be interested. A road race in the style of Tour Divide. Basically RAAM but self supported and a little longer route.

What: A non stop, self supported road bike race along the 4,233 mile Trans America Trail.
When: June 7th, 2014 05:00 PST
Where: On the boardwalk by Columbia River Maritime Museum.
Why: Because bikepacking.
Who: Clearly those who would like to see a healthy dose of the continent, quickly.
How: Solely under your own wheeled human power with no outside support.

Trans Am Bike Race | June 7, 2014 in Astoria, Oregon
http://www.facebook.com/transambikerace


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

This "Race" looks awesome.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Why does such a long ride have to start at 5 a.m.?


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Undecided said:


> Why does such a long ride have to start at 5 a.m.?


Lol. Great question. I just got into Randonneuring this year and was talking to my wife about why the heck the rides start so early. You'er going to be out there for ever! What difference does it make?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

N184PM said:


> Lol. Great question. I just got into Randonneuring this year and was talking to my wife about why the heck the rides start so early. You'er going to be out there for ever! What difference does it make?


Yeah, just start the night before!


----------



## fotooutdoors (Nov 15, 2010)

If anyone is interested in "watching" the race unfold, most (all?) the racers have SPOT trackers, and they are being tracked at Trans Am Bike Race 2014 live tracker by trackleaders.com. So far the leaders are around 660 miles in, with just over 48 hours on the clock. They are moving pretty fast considering that they are doing their own logistics, carrying a load, and hauling over some significant terrain!


----------

